# A Cure For Malaria? Sounds Like! :)



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great news for those living in malaria infested areas...... I think that's about 2/3 of the world's population.


In a daring experiment in Europe, scientists used mosquitoes as flying needles to deliver a "vaccine" of live malaria parasites through their bites. The results were astounding: Everyone in the vaccine group acquired immunity to malaria; everyone in a non-vaccinated comparison group did not, and developed malaria when exposed to the parasites later.

Mosquitoes deliver malaria 'vaccine' through bites - Yahoo! News


Serendipity2


----------

